# netbeans - jasperreports - gradle - klappt nicht



## Joob (8. Okt 2019)

Hallo,

ich hab meine IDE upgedated.
Dann wollte ich als Build-Tool Gradle verwenden.
In dem bestehenden Projekt verwende ich jasper reports.

Ich hab dann nach gesehen und wollte folgende Zeile in mein build-script einbauen.
Sobald ich das mache werden mir fast alle anderen Imports als nicht vorhanden angezeigt.

Ich verwende gradle gerade ein Woche, leider finde ich überhaupt kein Toutorial welche mal die grundlegende Verwendung zeigt.
Die auskommentierten Zeilen habe ich im Internet gefunden und einfach mal ausprobiert.

Schön dabei ist das die Zeile
jasperreports 'net.sf.jasperreports:jasperreports:6.10.0','org.codehaus.groovy:groovy-all:2.3.6'
alle Libs von jasper in einem eigenen Verzeichniss anlegt.

Leider findet mein Projekt die Teile nicht.

Wenn ich 
compile group: 'net.sf.jasperreports', name: 'jasperreports', version: '6.10.0'
verwende, findet mein Projekt keine der anderen Lib.

Ich versteht das nicht und finde auch kein Packan um mich einzuarbeiten.



```
plugins {
  id 'java'
  id 'application'
  id 'jacoco'
  id 'org.openjfx.javafxplugin' version '0.0.8'
}

//apply plugin: 'java'
//apply plugin: 'jacoco'
//apply plugin: 'application'


repositories {

//    mavenCentral()
    jcenter()
//    maven{url "https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/net.sf.jasperreports/jasperreports"}
//    maven{url "http://jaspersoft.artifactoryonline.com/jaspersoft/third-party-ce-artifacts/"}
    
}


//configurations {
//    jasperreports {
//        transitive = true
//    }
//}
//
//gradle.projectsEvaluated {
//    processResources.dependsOn(compileJasperReports)
//}


dependencies {
    
    compile group: 'org.json', name: 'json', version: '20171018'
    compile group: 'com.jcraft', name: 'jsch', version: '0.1.44-1'
    compile group: 'commons-net', name: 'commons-net', version: '3.6'
    compile group: 'net.lingala.zip4j', name: 'zip4j', version: '1.2.4'
    compile group: 'com.googlecode.soundlibs', name: 'jlayer', version: '1.0.1.4'
    
//    compile group: 'net.sf.jasperreports', name: 'jasperreports', version: '6.10.0'
    
//    jasperreports 'net.sf.jasperreports:jasperreports:6.10.0','org.codehaus.groovy:groovy-all:2.3.6'
    
    testCompile 'junit:junit:4.12'

    
}


//task compileJasperReports {
//    def jasperSourceDir = file('src/main/jasperreports')
//    ant {
//        taskdef(name: 'jrc', classname: 'net.sf.jasperreports.ant.JRAntCompileTask', classpath: configurations.jasperreports.asPath)
//        sourceSets.main.output.classesDir.mkdirs()
//        jrc(srcdir: jasperSourceDir, destdir: sourceSets.main.output.classesDir) {
//            classpath(path: sourceSets.main.output.classesDir)
//            include(name: '**/*.jrxml')
//        }
//    }
//}


javafx {
    
    modules = [ 'javafx.base', 'javafx.controls', 'javafx.fxml', 'javafx.graphics', 'javafx.media', 'javafx.swing', 'javafx.web' ]
    version = "13"
}

mainClassName = 'org.joobsoft.vt.MAIN.Main'
```


----------

